# VPN-Client für  Bintec be.IP plus gesucht



## oliver.tonn (30 Juli 2020)

Hallo,
es gibt ja für die  Bintec be.IP plus den bintec-elmeg Secure Client. Eine Lizenz von diesem kostet jetzt auch nicht die Welt und ich würde ihn mir auch kaufen, dennoch möchte ich hier mal frech fragen, ob es auch eine Freeware Variante gibt mit vernünftiger Anleitung.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (30 Juli 2020)

Ich nutze dafür den Shrew-VPN Client, man muss nur wissen welche Einstellungen notwendig sind damit es mit dem von bintec Assistenten generierten Einstellungen harmoniert. Einfacher wird es, wenn du im bintec eine VPN-Verbindung ebenfalls manuell anlegst, dann sieht man direkt welche Einstellungen notwendig werden.


----------



## oliver.tonn (30 Juli 2020)

OK, danke, schaue ich mir mal an.


----------

